# Many, not just one.



## cornculapte

Citesc o carte in engleza si probabil pana o termin voi mai avea expresii de tradus, asa ca le voi scrie pe toate in acest thread.

Pentru inceput:
Ce inseamna 'burned out'?
'This was the year after Harry had quit his  job on a news magazine because he was burned out.'

graying?
'trousers  (...) like an outer skin that was flaky and graying.'

patent?
'Little  girls in patent shoes.'


----------



## Bântuit

Iată tentativa mea,
Burned out = obosit.

Graying = gri(culoare).

Patent = un fel de piele.


----------



## farscape

burnt out - epuizat (fizic sau psihic)

an outer skin that was flaky and graying - un înveliş extern care se  cojea şi se decolora

patent leather shoes - pantofi de lac


Later,


----------



## cornculapte

Mersi.

Care e forma intreaga a propozitiei 'All-eeze keep a foot on er neck.'? Stiu ca e un limbaj asa mai 'la voia intamplarii', dar nu pot sa-mi dau seama ce inseamna daca nu stiu nici macar care e forma normala. Daca ajuta cu ceva, inainte era un dialog in care un barbat il intreba pe celalalt care e secretul unei casnicii de durata. Si acesta a fost raspunsul.
'All-eeze' ma incurca mai mult, ca mai departe imi dau seama cum e.


----------



## Miutzu

O sugestie:
"All-eeze keep a foot on er neck" -> "All is keep a foot on her neck" -> "All you have to do is keep a foot on her neck"


----------

